# 2002 Autotrail Cheyenne 630S Skirt Removal



## ChayCarle (Nov 18, 2010)

2002 Autotrail Cheyenne 630S Skirt Removal

I need to repair the sills and floor pans on my Cheyenne 630S.

In order to facilitate this it would make it easier if I could remove the "skirts".

1) Can the "skirts" be removed?

2) If they can, what is the procedure for removal and replacement?

Any advice would be appreciatted.

Thanks
Chay


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to MHF.

Is this like yours?










I'd get under it and see if they have an upside down L shape and simply screwed or glued to the bottom of the side walls, what ever they did it won't be too complicated on an older van, but take care as they might be VERY brittle.

Can you take and post a pic from the back side.

Behave the rest of you :roll: :roll:


----------



## ChayCarle (Nov 18, 2010)

That is very similar to mine.

Upside down L shape? can you give a little more on that please?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you thought about contacting Autotrail for information on their building techniques. They may be screwed or riveted onto floor.
As to the suggested inverted'L' shape imagine a letter L turned upside down and the short edge used to be fixed to the floor, with sealant included hopefully. 


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ChayCarle said:


> That is very similar to mine.
> 
> Upside down L shape? can you give a little more on that please?


You have to imagine the skirt up side down the part which would attach to the van would need to have an angle, this will be L shaped I would imagine, but this is your van so best to go have a good look behind the skirt to see how it's fastened.


----------



## ChayCarle (Nov 18, 2010)

I went under the van today and found that the skirts appeared to be secured by 90 degree angle brackets and bolts. Each side appeared to have one wooden baton secured by screws. 

There are a couple of strips of metal riveted and one end to the accomdation body and at the other to the sill area.

Looks reasonably straight forward. Can anyone advise if sealant will have bee used at any part of the skirt.

I hope to try and remove one skirt next weekend. 

Any advice would be appreciatted 

Thanks
Chay


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ChayCarle said:


> I went under the van today and found that the skirts appeared to be secured by 90 degree angle brackets and bolts. Each side appeared to have one wooden baton secured by screws.
> 
> There are a couple of strips of metal riveted and one end to the accomdation body and at the other to the sill area.
> 
> ...


I would imagine it does have sealant, but as the man on the spot you should be able to see if it has been squeezed out or wiped off, but if you start at one end and take a few screws out you'll soon see if it has any, you'll need to support it as you go when taking it off and re-fitting as it'll flap about a bit, perhaps even break.

If you subscribe you'll be able to post pictures then we can see your problem and might be able to help further, you won't be the first with this problem Chay.


----------

